# 2002 se-r turbo



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

is there a turbo in the works for the new 2002 sentra spec-v se-r?? if so, where can i find a site for more info


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

www.forcedinductionracing.com


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

I dont know about the turbo but there has been a supercharger built for it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SR20D_GTI said:


> *I dont know about the turbo but there has been a supercharger built for it. *


apparently the Area 51 S/c kit was shelved. They were never legit about any info about it either............and the last thing the spec needs is a supercharger.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2003)

Is that forced induction racing a reputable company. The design pics so far dont look too bad. Although i wonder if the turb will be in the way of the hood.


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

Travis runs a very reputable company. Give him a call and talk to him. He's one of the only ones that is messin with a turbo for these cars. Go to www.sr20deforums.com and search for posts by unlucky.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

your best bet to get a hold of him is on www.b15sentra.net

If you search over there for Turbo Spec V, you'll get a lot of help...

but I'm warning you, do not post a question like this over there! Any info you need can be found by searching...........................or
PM Travis directly on that website, his sn is Trav4011


----------

